# tsclient com tela cheia

## fodis

Blz, pessoal

Tenho uma duvida ....

instalei o tsclient para me conectar no terminal server do windows 2003, so que preciso fazer esta conexão com tela cheia,

so que ao conectar com tela cheia... eu não consigo fecha a conexão sem fazer logoff na sessão do windows, preciso voltar para o linux sem fazer logoff alguem sabe como?

abraços

Romualdo

----------

## thiagonunes

Dexa ver se entendi, você quer rodar uma aplicação de tela cheia mas quer voltar a usar seu desktop sem ter q fechar ela.

Se for isso você tem algumas alternativas.

A primeira é dar ctrl + alt + f1 pra cair num console de modo texto e fazer o que você precisa.

A outra é abrir essa aplicação em outro X, assim: no seu x abra um terminal e rode: startx -- :1, isso tai abrir um novo x no console que você acessa por ctrl + alt + f8. Agora nesse novo X você roda o programa que quér e quando quizer voltar pro seu X voce faz ctrl + alt + f7.

Resolve?

----------

## fodis

Obrigado pela resposta....

Mas tenho outra duvida ...tenho como fazer um atalho na primeira sessão do startx, chamar outra sessão o tsclient sem usar terminal?

Pois tenho a seguinte situação tenho um servidor de boot remoto configurado, sendo que os usarios logon no servidor de boot e após abrir a sessão linux, chamariam o tsclient em tela cheia pra rodar suas sessão no servidor windows 2003.

Grato pela ajuda!

----------

## thiagonunes

Estou com um pouco de preça mas vou deixar uma idéia.

Você sabe que o arquivo ~/.xinitrc tem comandos que são executados na abertura do X? Veja se você consegue usar esse arquivo para fazer isso que você precisa.

----------

